# vietävissä



## David_HUN

Hello!

I would like to ask your help in the following:
What does "vietävissä" mean? As far as I could analyse, it is probably the present passive participle form of the verb "viedä" in the plural inessive. So according to grammar books, I thought it meant "something that can be exported/ taken away". However, I'm not sure about that.

Could you please translate the sentences below? (Basically these sentences are the first ones listed when I searched for this word in Google)
"Palstan papit on aivan vietävissä"
"Mä olen niiiiin heikko ja vietävissä..."
"Saan vietävissä"

Thank you!
David


----------



## Hakro

_Viedä_ can also mean "to lead a person, to bluff".


David_HUN said:


> "Palstan papit on aivan vietävissä" = The priests of the column are easy to lead
> "Mä olen niiiiin heikko ja vietävissä..." = I'm sooo weak and easily bluffed...
> "Saan vietävissä" (impossible to interprete without further context)


----------



## David_HUN

I did make a mistake in my question however, because the third sentence should have been: "Sään vietävissä", which is the title of a blog post: http://aamunlapsi.blogspot.hu/2012/02/kevat.html
Now I do understand the meaning of the word, but I still wonder what it means when the word before "vietävissä" is in the genitive, as in the sentence above (sään). I thought it might be a participial construction, but I really cannot translate that last sentence.
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Hakro

"Sään vietävissä" means that the weather affects heavily to this person; she is down when it's raining but cheerful when the sun is shining. "The weather leads her life" could be a passable translation.


----------



## David_HUN

Thank you!
Is there a sort of general rule which describes the meaning of inessive plural form of present passive participles, that you know of?
For example, are these existing words in finnish? If so, could you please form a sentence using such words?
juotavissa - how does the inessive plural alter the meaning of the singular nom. "juotava" (drinkable)?
näytettävissä
puhuvissa


----------



## Hakro

I don't know about a general rule but this form is commonly used every day.

_Vesi on juotavaa_ = water is drinkable
_Vesi on juotavissa_ = you have an opportunity or possibility to drink the water
(Note that _vesi on juotava_ = you have to drink the water)

_Näytettävissä: Uusin videomme on nyt näytettävissä_ = Now we have a possibility to show our latest video.
_
Puhu*tta*vissa_ is OK although it's not often used.

_Tehtävissä_ is very common. _Jos tämä korjaus on tehtävissä, me teemme sen_ = If this repair is possible we'll do it.

Also very common is _ajateltavissa. Tämä ratkaisu ei ole ajateltavissa_ = This solution is out of question, you can't even think about it.

I hope this helps, David.


----------



## David_HUN

I've learnt a lot, thank you!


----------



## altazure

To give another angle on the matter, the form doesn't imply that something is allowed (as opposed to being forbidden), but that it is _physically possible_ to do it.
For example:
_Tämä auto on ajettavissa_ = This car can be driven (it has a steering feel, it has fuel, its tires aren't flat, its engine is working etc.)

Some other common uses of this form:
_nähtävissä_
_Suunnitelma on nähtävissä toimistollamme_ = The plan can be seen at our office
_tavattavissa_
_Olen tavattavissa iltapäivällä_ = I'm available in the afternoon (literally, "I can be met in the afternoon")


----------

